# portmaster -r png- error



## mfaridi (Mar 29, 2010)

today after cvsup and read /usr/ports/UPDATING
I see this 

```
20100328:
  AFFECTS: users of graphics/png
  AUTHOR: dinoex@FreeBSD.org

  The png library has been updated to version 1.4.1.  Please rebuild all
  ports that depend on it.

  If you use portmaster:

        portmaster -r png-

  If you use portupgrade:

        portupgrade -fr graphics/png
```

but when I run this command 

```
portmaster -r png-
```
I see this error

```
===>>> No valid installed port, or port directory given
===>>> Try portmaster --help
```

and this is my 

```
pkg_info | grep png
```
and I see this

```
evas-loader-png-0.9.9.042_2 A hardware accelerated canvas API (PNG engine)
gstreamer-plugins-libpng-0.10.17,3 Gstreamer png plugin
png-1.2.43          Library for manipulating PNG images
```


----------



## gcooper@ (Mar 29, 2010)

It's a bug in the directions; it should be portmaster -r 'png-*'


----------



## mfaridi (Mar 29, 2010)

gcooper@ said:
			
		

> It's a bug in the directions; it should be portmaster -r 'png-*'



it works
thanks


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 29, 2010)

After you've done that, wait with updating any other ports: http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=12744


----------



## FBSDin20Steps (Mar 29, 2010)

I had the same problem yesterday, but it seems it has been solved today. Update your ports...


----------



## phoenix (Mar 29, 2010)

There's a bug in portmaster prior to version 2.20 that caused it to not glob correctly.  The update to 2.20 fixed this bug, and the original syntax will now work correctly:  portmaster -r png-


----------

